# Backrolls make me dizzy



## Brian S (Oct 19, 2007)

..and nauseaus. Anyone else experience this? What can be done to minimize this? Weird...:disgust:


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 19, 2007)

even just one backroll or are you talking about a bunch or rolls cosecutively??


----------



## Brian S (Oct 19, 2007)

One backroll makes me dizzy, two in a row and I almost fall over,lol.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 19, 2007)

Sometimes having eyes open while rolling can cause that--the eyes help provide the "balance" and when rolling, the environment becomes temporarily confusing to the senses.  

Some find success in closing eyes during mid-roll (open at start, closing in mid-roll, then opening eyes again when in the process of righting yourself up).  Once your body and inner ear becomes used to the rolling sensation, you might be able to roll with eyes open.

- Ceicei


----------



## Keikai (Oct 19, 2007)

This can simply be a problem of age or high or low blood pressure. 

It may even be because you have rarely in the past had occasion to roll backward and your system just has to get used to the sensation. I guess time will tell.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 20, 2007)

You may also have a vertebrae or two out of alignment.  If you have a good chiropractor, see him/her.  If not, perhaps a good massage therapists and some stretching and neck strengthening exercises.  Careful now.

Oh - and see a doctor.  It's not small enough to not matter.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the help!

 I am 34 years old and tow years ago I was diagnosed with testicular cancer. The chemotherapy I had after the surgeries was cisplatin, it caused damage to my inner ear. I suppose this could be the cause,but I often think I'm paranoid about it.

 I'll try the advice given today.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 20, 2007)

Brian S said:


> One backroll makes me dizzy, two in a row and I almost fall over,lol.


 

Me too! in fact if I know I'm going to be doing anything that involves me rolling either backwards or forwards I take travel sickness tablets.I always close my eyes but nothing seems to help other than the tablets!


----------

